# blue pain in the



## A.J. Story (Oct 17, 2008)

I just spent about 45 min removing all my live rock and corals. All so I can catch a fish killing blue devil. The only good thing about this is I like the way I put my rockwork back better.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

at least something good came out of it.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Well that sucks, agree with Josie though, at least something good came of it! 

I spent some time today acclimating and pegging new frags!


----------



## SteelGluer (Nov 7, 2008)

A.J. Story said:


> I just spent about 45 min removing all my live rock and corals. All so I can catch a fish killing blue devil. The only good thing about this is I like the way I put my rockwork back better.




East way to catch fish is to take a piece of plexie glass same size width as the tank start in the middle slide it to one side keeping the fish you want to remove there. Presto fish caught by reducing the size of the tank.


----------



## coraljunky (Nov 8, 2008)

SteelGluer said:


> East way to catch fish is to take a piece of plexie glass same size width as the tank start in the middle slide it to one side keeping the fish you want to remove there. Presto fish caught by reducing the size of the tank.


Or borrow a fish from a friends aggressive tank:biggerfish:


----------



## shipbear (Nov 13, 2008)

*East way to catch fish is to take a piece of plexie glass same size width as the tank start in the middle slide it to one side keeping the fish you want to remove there. Presto fish caught by reducing the size of the tank.*

That would work good with an empty tank..
BUT, add around 100 lb's. of live rock ..!!!

Good Hunting, Larry


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm no salty guy, but what kind of fish was he?


----------



## A.J. Story (Oct 17, 2008)

it was a blue damsel (aka blue devil)


----------

